# Lauren Powers appears in...



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2010)

Lady GaGa video! Saw this vid on a friend's Facebook page and then noticed Lauren Powers.

*The Official Website of Lauren Powers ~ Fitness Model ~ Muscle Diva and Actress*






YouTube Video


----------



## sirsh (Mar 15, 2010)

she is sexy


----------

